# Reporting stolen Paypal accounts



## splitice (Jul 27, 2014)

*Does anyone know how to go about reporting transactions received from stolen Paypal accounts?* I cant seem to find anywhere (and I don't want to phoneticify over the phone).

Having recognized the pattern I have refunded all the received payments. A certain new hosting company (isnt summer holidays in US over yet?) decided to pay for their services using 5 accounts and 15 transactions via stolen Paypals. Unfortunately Paypal caught a few before me so Paypal will make a bit in fees 

Anyway figured if its possible I would do the right thing and report them for the sake of the rightful owners.


----------



## devonblzx (Jul 27, 2014)

One thing you could do is participate in the  fraudrecord community and report the fraud to maxmind so other hosts know not to accept payment from them.  Other than that it doesn't seem like PayPal provides you many avenues.  You could email the account on the PayPal account, it may still belong to the real account holder, but there are no guarantees.


----------



## Schultz (Jul 29, 2014)

Ring Paypal and request to be transferred to the fraud department, then provide all needed details to the fraud dept.

The fastest way of getting things done at paypal is by calling them, if someone cant help you; request to speak to a supervisor.


----------



## splitice (Jul 29, 2014)

Yeah that's what I was hoping to avoid, definitely something lacking on Paypals side. Certainly many merchants would report fraudulent payments that they refund before detection (to prevent chargeback fee's) if they could do so easily.

I called Paypal last night, a representative took down the details (I still suck at the phonetic alphabet). Not sure what happened but I did my part.


----------



## Gallaeaho (Jul 30, 2014)

splitice said:


> Yeah that's what I was hoping to avoid, definitely something lacking on Paypals side. Certainly many merchants would report fraudulent payments that they refund before detection (to prevent chargeback fee's) if they could do so easily.
> 
> I called Paypal last night, a representative took down the details (I still suck at the phonetic alphabet). Not sure what happened but I did my part.


You probably just saved some poor unsuspecting bloke from getting frauded hundreds of extra dollars. Who knows what else the perpetrators could have planned to do with that PayPal account.


----------



## jvkz (Sep 16, 2014)

Just call PayPal and inform them.. For a new company best possible verification check is matching account email address with PayPal account email address. If, you found it different try to ask customer why it is so or try to call him for verification.


----------



## splitice (Sep 16, 2014)

@jvkz Your Necroposting mate, and we aren't a new company. We reported this to Paypal over the phone and the details were recorded. Not sure if anything happened, we didn't loose out since the pattern was blatantly obvious and we were able to refund before most of them where disputed. This thread was simply about us trying to do our part to help combat fraudulent transactions. It surprises me that there is no easy way to report this.

Anyway 2 months later this is well and truly over.


----------



## fuseweb (Sep 17, 2014)

Hmm,

I'm sure Paypal once had an email address, but they do like all fraud to be reported by telephone now so they can get it logged and suspend the Paypal account in question.

I have rang them a few times and they instantly freeze the account and email the user to call them ASAP.

Regards,

Ashton


----------



## rds100 (Sep 17, 2014)

Spelling paypal IDs over the phone sounds awkward.


----------



## splitice (Sep 17, 2014)

@rds100 Phonetic spelling is not my strong suit, "F is for whatever the fuck starts with F" is usually what it gets to pretty quickly.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Sep 18, 2014)

splitice said:


> @rds100 Phonetic spelling is not my strong suit, "F is for whatever the fuck starts with F" is usually what it gets to pretty quickly.


Uhh, how about "fuck" (or "fuck you" if the call isn't going well) ?


----------

